# Koordinaten in der HdrO-Datenbank



## Varnamys (31. Mai 2007)

Ich nutze zum Einstellen diverser Quest/Daten/NPC... etc. immer für mich die InGame Koordinaten über den Befehl '*;loc*'. (Gerade wenn ich in gefährlichen Gebieten rumlaufe, ich will ja nücht stürben). 

Zurzeit gleiche ich dann immer mit den Pixel-Koordinaten unserer Karten ab indem ich folgende Map zur Hilfe nehme LotRO Map.

Ich weiß, dass die Koordinatenfrage im Moment niedrige Priorität genießt.
Dennoch sollte im Verlauf der fernen Zukunft "vielleicht" dieses InGame Koordinatensystem in unsere Karten implementiert werden,
da die User ja auch im Spiel diese Koordinaten aufrufen können.


[kleines Quiz am Rande: wer/was findet sich auf den angegebenen Koordinaten?] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derida (31. Mai 2007)

Kailasa schrieb:


> [kleines Quiz am Rande: wer/was findet sich auf den angegebenen Koordinaten?]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Laila 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*


----------



## Varnamys (31. Mai 2007)

Derida schrieb:


> Laila
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmmm fast. Die Gute heißt Lalia  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (13. August 2007)

So wie ich das sehe basiert die buffed.de Karte darauf die Karte die Punkte in % einzutragen, sprich 0% wäre linker Kartenrand, 100% rechter Kartenrand (selbiges mit der Y-Achse).

Ich denke dass es kein Problem wäre bei meinem LOTROMap-Programm eine Anzeige hierfür einzubauen, zumal meine Indoor-Karten (wo es ja keine Locs gibt) nach demselben Prinzip funktionieren.

Nur als Anmerkung/Angebot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Update:
In der aktuellen Version kann man nun in den Einstellungen unter "Extras" einstellen dass die Koordinaten auch im buffed Format angezeigt werden.
Klickt man dann einen Kartenpunkt an stehn darunter die buffed.de Prozentwerte.

To Do: Eine vernünftige Copy & Paste Funktion um die Tipperei zu sparen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargrimm (25. August 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe basiert die buffed.de Karte darauf die Karte die Punkte in % einzutragen, sprich 0% wäre linker Kartenrand, 100% rechter Kartenrand (selbiges mit der Y-Achse).
> 
> Ich denke dass es kein Problem wäre bei meinem LOTROMap-Programm eine Anzeige hierfür einzubauen, zumal meine Indoor-Karten (wo es ja keine Locs gibt) nach demselben Prinzip funktionieren.
> 
> ...



DEINE Lotro-Karten? Bist du für diese ingame Google-Karten verantworltich? 

Wär nett, wenn du mir - falls ja - mal eine PN schreibst. 

mfg

Flo


----------



## Tikume (25. August 2007)

Nein => LOTRO Map


----------



## Dargrimm (1. Februar 2008)

So nachdem ich Marcel endlich solange getreten habe, bis er meine Wünsche erfüllt, haben wir nun auch ein sinnvolles Koordinaten-System, wird demnächst noch ein bisserl an den Karten geschraubt. 

Grüße

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

